# Hillbilly Tool And Cutter Grinder



## terry_g (Mar 10, 2021)

I built this with a 3450 RPM electric motor I bought at a garage sale for $20 and bits and pieces I had lying around the shop.
Its slow but works well.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks great.  Does it work well?


----------



## Everett (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey man, nothing wrong with it if it works! Commercial tool grinders are expensive, that's a good piece of equipment to have.


----------



## terry_g (Mar 11, 2021)

It works well but its slow.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2021)

terry_g said:


> It works well but its slow.



What's slow about it?  Slow to setup, Slow to remove material?


----------



## terry_g (Mar 11, 2021)

Slow to remove material.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2021)

terry_g said:


> Slow to remove material.



Sounds like the same problem I had with my bench grinder.  Ends up I was using the wrong type of wheel for tool grinding.

Check this thread out.... https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/bench-grinder-question.2275/


----------



## terry_g (Mar 11, 2021)

The white cup wheels are the correct medium for high speed steel.
The grinding surface is fairly narrow so you have to grind very lightly
so as not to wear the wheel.


----------



## kylemp (Mar 11, 2021)

It'd likely help you to go to a cylindrical wheel as opposed to a cup wheel.. more face to the wheel (same as d bit grinders use).


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 12, 2021)

Inspiring Thanks 
Nice build, do you have much end float on that motor?


----------



## terry_g (Mar 12, 2021)

There is almost no end movement on the shaft.


----------

